
25 Women-Run Startups to Watch - ssclafani
http://www.fastcompany.com/1722401/25-women-run-startups-to-watch
======
Rariel
Footspoting is a great app I'd highly recommend. I love that a woman is behind
it. It would be nice to see a woman run startup reach the success of facebook
or twitter...

